# Girls, what body type do you prefer?



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

be honest


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Gee, I wonder which one they'll choose... :con


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

obviously D type..

hmm C is good as well


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hahah I actually like c and d *runs and hides*


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

*A*, without the weird boobs.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

D


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

D or somewhere between D and E.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I was like A in high school, then I became a C, now I'm more of a B. :um


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

E e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e 
.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

B's good.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

KiwiGirl said:


> e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e


Yes, I wish I looked like that


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

C if I had to chose, but they all seem a bit male....


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

A and B


----------



## forbidden (Oct 25, 2011)

Any and all. Honestly.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Yes, I wish I looked like that


lol....the last one is a no for me, his arms are too big.

Hey, no one is perfect. We can never have the perfect body. I don't


----------



## Koolio (Feb 25, 2012)

E


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um I'm a D lol.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't see fat. Not that its common, but there are women who like a bit of extra baggage.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

D is good too


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Bunnybee said:


> *A*, without the weird boobs.


:b Was thinking that. I was like, "Can the "A", the ectomorph of the group, please represent us without having A cups?"


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> I don't see fat. Not that its common, but there are women who like a bit of extra baggage.


There's no variety whatsoever in those pictures. It seems like the physical progression of a guy before and after steroids... :sus

Anyways, I choose B or C.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

A, B, C, or D


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

What is the difference between the last two? ...besides "F" having a longer right arm


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Wonder what would happen if this thread was directed at men regarding female body types, instead. Oh, right. 

If this forum really advocates sensitivity in terms of body ideals and dysmorphic disorders then please do make it gender neutral.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

None of them are really my type. But then again, I might just be picky, lol.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> There's no variety whatsoever in those pictures. It seems like the physical progression of a guy before and after steroids... :sus
> 
> Anyways, I choose B or C.


i dont see any signs of steroid use in any of the following


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

F


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

50piecesteve said:


> i dont see any signs of steroid use in any of the following


In any of the following what? Do you mean in any of the pictures, or the ones I chose?

Regardless, it was a joke.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I expected everyone to say E


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

D or E. dayum.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Do I even have to look at any replies to know that everyone said D, E or F?


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

A but more toned?


----------



## darkninjakitten (May 8, 2012)

*Body i prefer*

I like D and f. F because i love strong rugged men that could hold me tight even if they were a little chubby.like this book im reading says " i also like muscles.Not those stingy musles of the long distance runner or artificial ones made in the gym.I like a man with heavy forearms created from using a screwdriver most his life. seeing a man drive tweenty penny nails with one whck can make me weak kneed.a shirtless man with a 50 pound bag of cement over one shoulder climbing a ladder can make me so dizzy with desire i have to sit down. Ive had a man like that and man it was great. Well thats my reply .


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Yep F, that's me :wink


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Yo, where's our thread. l0l


----------



## darkninjakitten (May 8, 2012)

*haha*

these pictures make me feel dirty  O:.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


>


lmao oh wow


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


>


:yay


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I prefer B or C, definitely.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_D or C
_


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I like C. He's bulky and normal looking. D is hot and I would totally bang him. Love the tat.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

C is my ideal and then maybe F. 

A and D are too skinny and E looks too "perfect".


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

D is my ideal, and I like C as well.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

kiirby said:


> Wonder what would happen if this thread was directed at men regarding female body types, instead. Oh, right.
> 
> If this forum really advocates sensitivity in terms of body ideals and dysmorphic disorders then please do make it gender neutral.


I was thinking the exact same thing.

That being said, please don't start one about females :afr


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

B or C. Honestly, I like guys who have a little extra weight or guys that have just an average build.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Bunnybee said:


> *A*, without the weird boobs.





JustThisGuy said:


> :b Was thinking that. I was like, "Can the "A", the ectomorph of the group, please represent us without having A cups?"


LOL at the above. But yeah, us ecto's need a better representation *shakes fist* :b


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm between C and D right now. Gotta start to work a bit harder on that


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

D is best
abce are ok too
f is no


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd prefer B through E. I guess D is technically most attractive, but I don't actually feel any sort of distinctive fondness for it. I find the actual fitness level of C to be particularly... cute, but the guy himself (or the positioning of his body) has a strange _flow_..? Either B or C is my favorite out of those pictures. I would probably find A more attractive the guy in that picture didn't have boobies, because I usually like guys of that physique. I love the shoulders on E, but overall it's too much. I am not at all attracted to F.

I love C most, but I'd have to see a side and back view to be sure. O; I'm kind of an *** girl, meow.

I'd be curious to see the results of a board like this with chicks instead. It'd definitely be informative, if only everyone could keep from fussing. Which is obviously impossible.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

A


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Bunyip said:


> I'd be curious to see the results of a board like this with chicks instead. It'd definitely be informative, if only everyone could keep from fussing. Which is obviously impossible.


It's not fussing. A TON of people with SA have comorbidities such as body dysmorphia. Threads in which similar body types are being torn apart can be unbelievably triggering. I guess if people kept it within reason it wouldn't be that bad, but there are enough trolls here that I think it would end up out of control.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

This is the ideal body type. 

Lean but not skinny with long limbs. Some muscle but not too much. :love2


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

gustafsg said:


> It's not fussing. A TON of people with SA have comorbidities such as body dysmorphia. Threads in which similar body types are being torn apart can be unbelievably triggering. I guess if people kept it within reason it wouldn't be that bad, but there are enough trolls here that I think it would end up out of control.


I agree, I think it would end up out of control. I was simply stating that if it somehow managed to stay civil, not only would it be quite interesting to know what was actually preferred by people, but also to see the many varying opinions would point out that there isn't a particular body type you can say is preferred by all. By fussing I meant arguing-- I was just saying that I doubted, as you have said, such a board could exist without people getting their feelings hurt or similar events. I apologize for being unclear.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Bunyip said:


> I agree, I think it would end up out of control. I was simply stating that if it somehow managed to stay civil, not only would it be quite interesting to know what was actually preferred by people, but also to see the many varying opinions would point out that there isn't a particular body type you can say is preferred by all. By fussing I meant arguing-- I was just saying that I doubted, as you have said, such a board could exist without people getting their feelings hurt or similar events. I apologize for being unclear.


Gotcha, thanks for explaining.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Question to the ladies, why do you not want muscle>


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I like all of them but A. A is too skinny


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

Bunyip said:


> I'd be curious to see the results of a board like this with chicks instead. It'd definitely be informative, if only everyone could keep from fussing. Which is obviously impossible.


I can post the girl one if you want, just give me a minute to find it


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Setolac said:


> Question to the ladies, why do you not want muscle>


my response was purely based on how strong my urge to grope things was
so
i don't know why



Schizoidasfck said:


> I can post the girl one if you want, just give me a minute to find it


Oh, that'd be kind of you. C: Take yer time.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

A has boobs?

I need to get my eyes checked...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

C, but more lean.


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

The girls should do this for the guys and post girls that are from fat to skinny and see which we choose.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

TigerRifle1 said:


> The girls should do this for the guys and post girls that are from fat to skinny and see which we choose.


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/boys-what-body-type-do-you-prefer-181172/


----------



## MushroomGeek (Apr 14, 2012)

D


----------



## aidan (Feb 6, 2011)

isn't it obvious all girls will pick D or E.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

aidan said:


> isn't it obvious all girls will pick D or E.


No, most aren't picking E. I'm also surprised


----------



## BornInTheWrongPlanet (Jul 22, 2011)

B, C or D


----------



## ShylyPolite (Apr 17, 2012)

I like C...soft bellies FTW! Never really liked six packs :/


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

I'd take any of them. E and F are probably too much in love with their own bodies to pay any attention to anything else though. Those traps on F are just..... yeah.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Where are the beer belly pics?


----------



## eissejtsuj (Sep 5, 2011)

A-D and I like bigger men too but that wasn't an option. Men who are too ripped just completely turn me off.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

oh thank god i have a frame like D but not enough muscles quite yet.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Hmmn C


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

A without the weird nipple "boobs". I like skinny guys. I can go with D, but NOT with the body muscles. Not a fan of muscles and buff guys. Maybe C depending on face and personality.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

B, C or D


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I like D the best.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

D is sexy 

but why are the heads cropped off the picture?


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

my goal is to be a D / E


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I made a similar thread a while back. I like toned.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/brawny-built-toned-slender-typical-chubby-166366/


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Deeeeeeeee is smokin' hot damn!
F is just OTT


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

aidan said:


> isn't it obvious all girls will pick D or E.


No I don't like muscle-y men at all. I like them skinny and/or average.


----------



## hyejan (Feb 19, 2012)

C and E


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

This thread is upsetting. None of these are my body type. Obviously I will never have a shot at having a woman find me attractive. My life is over and this just confirms it....


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm outraged, that photo of me in my calvin kleins was private, damn you phone hackers!


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Frunktubulus said:


> I'm outraged, that photo of me in my calvin kleins was private, damn you phone hackers!


:lol


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

cool... I'm sort of a C myself.
anyways, my off topic, random question is who the hell decided to take F's picture in an old abandoned scrap yard? "hey man, let's go down to that old junk yard and post some pics of my RIPPED core and toned biceps"


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

A, D, and E

The A picture needs to be a bit more skinnier, with no boobies please. 
But my real preference isn't even listed.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Out of these choices, I'm gonna say D, though B and C would be attractive if I could see what the face looked like.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

F.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I made a similar thread a while back. I like toned.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/brawny-built-toned-slender-typical-chubby-166366/


I don't discriminate against any of these including chubby - as long as I find his face attractive (and personality of course) -- I don't care for slender too much, although I have dated someone thin.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I prefer B or C, and it depends on the guy but sometimes A. The guy who raped me was between D and E, so I try to stay away from any muscle definition. I know that it's not that a guy who has muscle definition will always rape, but seeing muscle definition is a big trigger for me.

On the other picture, my husband is Slender type when he loses weight but right now at 260 he's a major chub.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

D (or Toned if using komorikun's scale): I prefer men who are athletic, but not too muscly. :mushy


----------



## Missjennifers (Oct 22, 2011)

B & C


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

D and E looks nice... but I wouldn't mind a way skinnier version of A, with a somewhat visible rib cage.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

*** Thread Advisory ** *

This one has fared better than its cohort, which is now locked, leading to an advisory for this one: This thread is being watched closely.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> *** Thread Advisory ** *
> 
> This one has fared better than its cohort, which is now locked, leading to an advisory for this one: This thread is being watched closely.


So no penis polls?


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Bunnybee said:


> *A*, without the weird boobs.


Yaaaaaaay! :boogie


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

komorikun said:


> So no penis polls?


Don't make me sic Ventura on you!


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

lmao @ everyone commenting on *A*'s man boobs :lol


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Why do the girls get way better choices than the guys thread in which 3/4 were yuck?


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

crystaltears said:


> lmao @ everyone commenting on *A*'s man boobs :lol


...just like everyone laughed at mine in the middle school locker room :cry

Moooooooooooods, lock this thread!


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

^Yeah, lay off the guy with gynecomastia...:mum


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

komorikun said:


> So no penis polls?


LOL, I actually have a vagina chart, there are around 20 on it..


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


>


I believe that's beastiality and it's illegal... :no


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

:no


----------

